# Crusty cere



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Hi all im not usually on this section but i need some advice please, i have recently been given some budgies, 2 females and a male they all look pretty healthy to me apart from the one females cere (think thats correct name) :blush: her beak looks alittle thick and her cere looks abit crusty what is the cause and is there anything i can do to correct it plz? thanks in advance :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hiya Denise, my fellow Shelled section-dweller!

Crusty looking ceres in Budgies could mean scaly mites. These mites target the faces & feet of birds. Budgies are common victims. Once the mites have occupied the face &/or feet of the bird for a short time, those areas appear much rougher looking & scaly. In bad cases, the scales of the legs can be raised, as the mites get under them. Thankfully it is quite easy to treat. You can buy Scaly Mite Lotion from many pet shops.


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Denise, my fellow Shelled section-dweller!
> 
> Crusty looking ceres in Budgies could mean scaly mites. These mites target the faces & feet of birds. Budgies are common victims. Once the mites have occupied the face &/or feet of the bird for a short time, those areas appear much rougher looking & scaly. In bad cases, the scales of the legs can be raised, as the mites get under them. Thankfully it is quite easy to treat. You can buy Scaly Mite Lotion from many pet shops.


Hi hun, didnt know you got on this section to, but glad u did as didnt think anyone was going to help me, so cheers :2thumb: Her legs look fine its just her cere its got what looks like abit of a raised crust just above the cere, i will buy some of that stuff. Another quick question, she is in with other budgies and cockatiels (who all seem very healthy) would i need to treat them too?
Thanks again hun cya on the other side lol :2thumb:


----------



## studley (Oct 3, 2010)

*scaley face*

defo sounds like scaley face, but that lotion's rubbish, you have to apply it all the time, which the birds hate!
get some of the ivomec drops that are sold for cagebirds (there are varying different concentations)
you just put a spot on the skin behind the birds neck, will kill red mite, northern mite, lice etc, plus the scaleyface mite.
you can order it from rob harveys, the birdcare company etc etc.


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

studley said:


> defo sounds like scaley face, but that lotion's rubbish, you have to apply it all the time, which the birds hate!
> get some of the ivomec drops that are sold for cagebirds (there are varying different concentations)
> you just put a spot on the skin behind the birds neck, will kill red mite, northern mite, lice etc, plus the scaleyface mite.
> you can order it from rob harveys, the birdcare company etc etc.


Hi oh ok cheers mate :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i use the guinea pigs ivomec on all my birds too, sorts out scale face in no time :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes, sorry, Ivermec is great for Scaly Mite & easier to apply. Your other birds, though not showing any signs of Scaly Mite, can be treated as a precaution. Good luck Denise


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

i agree with using the ivomec cause with the lotion you need need keep applying all the time, 
we used to treat all of the 42 birds every 3 months weather they showed signs of mites or not, 
another trick my dad told me was if the bird has really bad mites rub small amounts of petroleum jelly on to the mite infested area, leave on for 24 hours ad then you can rub or pick the worst bits of mite growth off, 
the birds will also be able to rub it of themselves. 
this only needs to be done with bad cases like this tho - 
Google Images


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Also check the feet of all birds. Scaley mites also develop on the feet too. So i used to treat the feet and beaks of my birds with the scaley face treatment. I would also advise that you keep it away from the other birds.


----------



## stuw (Apr 3, 2011)

A crusty cere on a female budgie can also mean she is in breeding condition, not just mites.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

stuw said:


> A crusty cere on a female budgie can also mean she is in breeding condition, not just mites.


I would never breed a bird with a crusty cere


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Thanks i dont intend to breed from mine anyway


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

stuw said:


> A crusty cere on a female budgie can also mean she is in breeding condition, not just mites.


I have to say , this is what I think too when I read it when it was first posted, just did'nt want to say , especially if you are'nt seeing anything around the eyes etc .

When I bred budgies some years back , the older girls could get a real brown crusty cere when in breeding condition .


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

Denise aka Martini said:


> Thanks i dont intend to breed from mine anyway


if you have a male and a female (dont remember if u do or not)
then chances are they will at least try and breed, 
some male budgies are like teenage boys and try and mate with anything that moves and tbh a female in breeding condition isnt much better lol


----------

